# stripping plastic help



## itsmcgee (Jan 4, 2008)

I need to strip two aristo FA's for a repaint. What has anyone else used to get all the old paint off without doing any damage to the plastic??


----------



## rpc7271 (Jan 2, 2008)

I am stripping an Aristo RS-3 right now and using denatured alcohol. It works but I wish I could find something that works better and is cheaper. If you use the alcohol you need to soak it at least over night. Depending on just which paint scheme you are stripping it my take several soaks. Something with a lot of stripes takes longer as you will have several coats of paint to remove. I soak it and then use steel wool to scrub the paint off. I wish I could find some thing better to use for that too. You don't necessarily need to remove all of the paint but the surface should be smooth so the old paint texture doesn't show thru. You need to make sure the paint you use to repaint is compatable with the existing paint or you may be restripping it again. Make sure you wash all the alcohol off and dry it good before repainting. And most important, post pictures of the finished model when you are done!


----------



## Greg Stevens (Jan 3, 2008)

Guys,

I have always had very good luck with Scale Coat Paint Remover. Kind of expensive, but it is reusable. Over and over again. It is fast too. About 20 minutes in a soak and the paint comes off with a tooth brush and running water. Non toxic too, so it can be used indoors. Good luck with your respective projects.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Some use brake fluid, but you have to be careful as it can melt your whole part if you leave it soak.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Brake fluid worked well on HO cars and locos but I think it reacts differently to the plastics use in the G scale side. Would test first. Later RJD


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

I used brake fluid to remove the lettering on my LGB ore cars. If I left it on too long it started on the underlying paint. It did not seem to go after the plastic on the LGB cars, but I don't know how it would affect the plastic Aristo uses. Break fluid is not something in which you soak the car. I use a Qtip to rub on the paint (lettering) to be removed and then wipe off the lettering or paint with a paper towel. 

Chuck N


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Aristo cars are made of "ABS." I don't know what that means, but I do know that.


----------



## therbert (Sep 18, 2008)

Read on one of the other modeling sites that odor-free Easy-Off oven cleaner works. I tried it on a tender that I'm working on, and it does indeed work, and does not damage the plastic, at least not ABS. Evidently it's OK on styrene, too.


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Anyone tried any of the "green" (non MC containing) paint removers? Most are soy or citrus based, and 'should' not hurt plastic.....unlike MC.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Can't I just shake the can and paint over first color? 

New to plastic, can you tell? First kitbash 

Do certain kinds of music help the stripping? 

Bought some Fusion paint, gonna follow pre-cleaning directions (well as best as I do with those.) and go for it. Am I headed down a twisted track? 

John


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Posted By rpc7271 on 01 Sep 2009 04:24 PM 
I am stripping an Aristo RS-3 right now and using denatured alcohol. It works but I wish I could find something that works better and is cheaper. If you use the alcohol you need to soak it at least over night. Depending on just which paint scheme you are stripping it my take several soaks. Something with a lot of stripes takes longer as you will have several coats of paint to remove. I soak it and then use steel wool to scrub the paint off. I wish I could find some thing better to use for that too. You don't necessarily need to remove all of the paint but the surface should be smooth so the old paint texture doesn't show thru. You need to make sure the paint you use to repaint is compatable with the existing paint or you may be restripping it again. Make sure you wash all the alcohol off and dry it good before repainting. And most important, post pictures of the finished model when you are done! 

Try Scotchbrite instead of the steel wool. SW is too messy. What I mean is the stuff on sponges, You can get large pads at dollar stores.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Sandblast and then run through the dishwasher to get rid of any grease, oil, finger prints. 

Then prime and paint. 

If they can be left outdoors in rain, sleet, snow and make it through the arizona sumer days, then the dishwasher is just a little treat to these outdoor trains.


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

Degreasers work--try the one called "super clean" which they sell at WalMart. It's purple. Leave the parts sitting in it for a while. it removes paint, does not eat plastic


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Ah, have some degreasers already. Dilute or not lownote?


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Well, after 12 hours in a non-diluted bath of the purple degreaser stuff, one TINY area of paint has come off the building wall, the rest is intact. Apparently, this stuff won't put a dent in Pola paint.....


----------

